# awdflash: nix tut sich



## mschlegel (19. November 2007)

Hi

Ich will gerade mein BIOS flashen und starte dazu den rechner mit NTFS4DOS (ist bei Ultimate Boot CD dabei).
Awdflash.exe startet dann auch fragt mich ein paar Dinge und wenn ich den letzten Punkt bestätige tut sich einfach nichts mehr. Es steht dann zwar da "nciht ausschalten oder resetten" aber normalerweise sollten da so Balken den Fortschritt darstellen.
Die Tastatur gibt auch keine Rückmeldung mehr (z.B. NUM LED bein wechsel).

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Danke


----------



## chmee (20. November 2007)

Nimm doch zB Award Winflash. Denn diese(s) Nicht-Rückmeldung/Pseudo-Freeze gibt einem auch keine Ruhe beim BIOS-Update.

mfg chmee


----------



## mschlegel (20. November 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.

EDIT: Nach dem Update kommt beim Booten die Melden "Chip Fan disabled or too slow". Aber es läuft alles und ich habe nach dem Update zuerst einmal die BiosDefaults geladen


----------



## chmee (20. November 2007)

Welches Board weigert sich denn so standhaft ? Ja, es gibt manchmal entweder Jumper oder BIOS-einstellungen zum Sichern des BIOS.

mfg chmee


----------



## mschlegel (20. November 2007)

Mein Fehler. Es hat dann doch funktioniert, weshalb ich den obigen Post schon wieder editiert habe. Hatte nicht gesehen dass du schon geantwortet hast


----------



## mschlegel (20. November 2007)

Shit, ich seh gerade dass sich mein Chipsatz-Lüfter tatsächlich nicht dreht. Er ist aber am Stromanschluss für chip_fan angeschlossen.

Was kann man da tun?


----------

